# كيف تخرج السي دي من الجهاز عندما يكون مطفأ ...... بالصور



## سامح روماني2 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

اليوم عندما كنت اتصفح بعض  المواقع 
*هوا لو الجهاز مغلق  وداخله اسطوانه وحضرتك عايز تطلع الاسطوانه من غير*
*ماتشغل الجهاز*
*جبتلكم شرح بالصور*




























​


----------



## الروح النارى (7 ديسمبر 2009)

سامح روماني2 قال:


> اليوم عندما كنت اتصفح بعض المواقع
> 
> *هوا لو الجهاز مغلق وداخله اسطوانه وحضرتك عايز تطلع الاسطوانه من غير*
> *ماتشغل الجهاز*
> http://www.noreldonia.com/vb/t2256.html​


​

*سلام ونعمه*

*رااائع جـــــدااا ًًً*

*ممكن أستخدامها فى حاله تلف الس دى*

*الرب يعوض تعبك*

*فى أنتظار المزيد*​


----------



## princess samir (24 يونيو 2010)

طريقة مفيدة فعلا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 يونيو 2010)

*انا عارف الطريقه دي مع السي دي روم

بس هل كمان تنفع مع الـ dvd ولا لأ

شكرا ليكي يا سامح​*


----------



## s7ab (24 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور علي الطريقة السهلة دي 
بجد اول مرة اعرفها


----------

